

Getting addicted to 500px, much better than flickr - taigeair
http://500px.com/flow

======
jones1618
It's great for discovering photography by professional or near-professional
photographers. Flickr was sleeping at the wheel by letting 500px steal the
market for "simple, beautiful portfolios for pros."

Still, the norms of the 500px culture and its strict use as a portfolio
hosting platform means that you won't see "life" there. You won't see candids,
artwork or experiments on 500px, only slick "brochures" for someone's best
work. So, it is less of a community/bazaar and more like vanity ads in a photo
magazine, slick and formally dressed to sell.

